# wat kind of parts are good....



## JstyleZ (Sep 16, 2004)

im new with cars....and i got a 05 altima 2.5S....and i need help...can anyone please help me with wat parts are good fo the car....plz

.: EDIT :.
yea i do want to make faster but is it ok on a 4cly?....hopefully it is....and about handle wat is good handle?.....and i def. want it to look nice...thanks alot


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What do want to do? Make it faster? Handle better? Look Better?

Answers to those questions will help us help you. 

Congrats on the new car!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

For handling, check out our new 8-way adjustable rear shocks:

http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid8

Also, springs, and Stillen's rear sway bar will make a ton of difference.

You can learn a lot here:

http://www.activetuning.com/pat/1

http://www.activetuning.com/pat/3

Hope that helps!


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

^^^What he said!!^^^

The AT KYB Shocks are awesome!! Also rims and tires for handeling and looks.

Intake and exhaust would be a good place to start for performance.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

jayman9207 said:


> ^^^What he said!!^^^
> 
> The AT KYB Shocks are awesome!! Also rims and tires for handeling and looks.
> 
> Intake and exhaust would be a good place to start for performance.


Don't forget about the Nismo suspension. It may say 6cyl only, but it also fits the 4 cyl as well. And we have intake and exhaust in stock too.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Greg,

Any special pricing coming up on the suspension? GB or otherwise?


----------

